# College help - Boarding/Loaning



## ghiblit (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi! I'm a new member, but not a new owner. I currently have two female hedgies: one reverse pinto and one pregnant white face pinto. I'm going to be going to college in Buffalo soon but the college doesn't allow hedgehogs in dorms. Now before anyone says I shouldn't have gotten hedgehogs when I knew something like this would happen, I didn't. I had already chosen a college that *DID* accept hedgehogs but changed my mind last second...

So, besides the obvious option of leaving these hedgehogs at home 4 hours away.. I was thinking I could loan them to a breeder or find housing for them there. Obviously if a hedgehog breeder could provide for them better than any boarding agency and it would possibly be cheaper. I know its a little selfish to want them there with me but I've never been away from animals. I know that hogheaven is only 30 minutes away but would a large breeder accept and board two hedgehogs?

-Sincerely

A seriously confused hedgehog owner


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you call them and ask?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Rather than a breeder, you might want to ask a rescuer. I would recommend looking up rescues in the area to see if anyone would be willing to assist. I have boarded my hedgie with a local rescuer a couple of times and it works out really well - and it is much better than boarding them at a pet store or vet clinic.
Good luck!
Susan H.


----------



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

I go to college in Buffalo, too, and I have experience with Hogheaven boarding my hedgie for a few days. They do charge something around $12 per day, plus they didn't give him a wheel to use and wouldn't let me bring my cage that they didn't make. (Side note: they are super nice people and I admire their passion for hedgehogs.) Boarding yours for an entire semester will be super expensive, not to mention it'll put added stress on him/her.

At my college, freshman and sophomore students must live on campus, but sophomores can petition to live off-campus. I don't believe you mentioned what year you're in, but maybe that's an option for you. Good luck


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Boarding is going to be expensive and you need to ask a lot of questions about how your hedgies will be cared for. You might have better luck finding a 'foster' home for them, and again make sure the person is knowledgeable in proper care and requirements. In both cases a reputable breeder or rescue station might be your best option, but also might be hard to find one with room and willing to do long-term care. 

My concern is you mentioned one is pregnant? She needs to not be given a stress-free undisturbed environment, not moved to a new location, until after the babies are weened. When are the babies due? What is your plan for all the babies?


----------



## emilycdimartino (Jul 2, 2013)

Which college are you going to? I go to Canisius College in Buffalo and although animals, besides fish, are not allowed, people still have them. As long as your RA does not find out, or if they are cool with it, you should be fine. Especially when you move to upperclassmen dorms, they are more lenient. I have a friend who had a cat in his dorm, so I think a hedgehog will be fine. Just make sure your roommate is aware and ok with him, don't go around telling the world about your hedgie and keep everything clean so nothing smells. I am keeping mine in the dorm and he is fine. My boss knows I have him and my friends know I have him and they will not tell. Just be careful and you should be fine. 
However if you ever need a babysitter for your hedgie, I would be glad to meet with you first and watch your babies for a few days, free of charge. Samson needs some socialization anyways. The HogHeaven people are nice and everything, but I might not want to keep your hedgie with them because they have a lot of hedgehogs to look after and not a lot of space in their hedgie house thing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HHC does not condone members suggesting other members take their hedgehogs into places where they aren't allowed. To do so is breaking the law/rules and is something that should be discouraged both for the owners sake and the sake of the animal.


----------

